# Kimber 82G



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Picked up a Kimber 82G .22 cal from CMP. Its a single shot military trainer.
I shot her for the first time the other day and did OK for the conditions. Had alot of wind with gusts. Tried to shoot between gusts but some got away from me. This rifle should shoot under 3/4 of a inch at 50 yds
Shot these at 50 yds with cheap Federal ammo. With good ammo and better conditions she should be a tack driver


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I was at the range last summer and there was a guy that picked one of those up from the CMP. Its really a neat gun and shoots good too. I was surprised with how good condition it was in as well. Brand new!

By the way, did you ever get your IH Garand? I would love to see some pics if you did!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes the Kimbers are surplus but all new , never used.
Never did get a IHC yet, still looking for one I can afford


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I've been eyeing those Kimber rifles. Is that one they are selling as "new" or "rusty"?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

They are all new never used. They have "rusty" Kimbers which is what I have for $400.00 and regular Kimbers for $600.00
Mine had very light surface rust on the bolt. I took oil and emory cloth and it cleaned of with no pitting.
Bore was perfect still had original cardboard tube in the bore
I sure cant see $200.00 difference between the two unless I really got lucky with mine


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

From what I've seen on the CMP forum the "rust" has been nothing more than a reddish colored sealant or dried grease. Most of the "rusty" Kimbers that I have seen have had razor blade cuts on one side of the stock in varying degrees. Yours is about the cleanest I've seen.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Mine had the infamous razor cut as just about all of them do. I stripped the stock , sanded the cut and refinished it


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Wolf match target or SK std plus (same ammo from Lapua factory in Germany)will cut those group sizes in half. Hard to find local, maybe at a gun show. I order 500 rd bricks from Champion Shooters Supply near Columbus. Runs about $50/brick. You will not be disappointed. The Wolf match extra is about $20 higher and not much extra bang for the buck. WMTor SK is all I shoot in my bolt action .22s. Also they are at or very near subsonic, you may or may not have ejection issues in auto's.

Regards

BTW, very nice Kimber. I have been eyeing one too.


----------

